# Personalised Christmas Cards



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking to send personalised photo christmas cards, can anyone tell me who can take one of our photographs and make it up into Christmas Cards and Calendars to send home to UK. Hopefully Paphos area.
thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> Looking to send personalised photo christmas cards, can anyone tell me who can take one of our photographs and make it up into Christmas Cards and Calendars to send home to UK. Hopefully Paphos area.
> thanks


not in Cyprus, but I've used these - you can do it all online & they deliver anywhere

Moonpig Cards


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack Sparrow said:


> On Sunday 4th December from 11.00am till 5.00pm there shall be a Christmas Market at Aphrodite Hills, and there are some fantastic and talented Exhibitors that make fabulous hand made, personalized cards for all occassions


thanks will check up on that one


----------

